# Hope Moto M6 Review



## StillPad (14. Dezember 2006)

So heute is meine neue Bremse gekommen.
Ich habe der M6 nochmal eine Chance gegeben nachdem das erstemal eine Katastrophe war. 

Okay fangen wir an, das ist neu:
Die Bremshebel, sind die selben die bei der Moto V2 dran sind (Druckpunktverstellung!)

Die Scheiben, keine runden Floating Discs mehr sondern welche im Gothic Design

Die Farbe, jetzt ist alles Silber obwohl ich komplett schwarrz viel schicker gefunden hätte. Man sieht nun absolut jede Frässpur 

Die Adapter, sie sind nun wesendlich dünner und sparen dadurch Gewicht.

Neue Bremsbeläge(?), es sind nun schwarze Beläge montiert
Der Bremssattel selber sieht absolut aus wie der PM Sattel von 2006

Durch die neuen Bremshebel ist man nun dazu gezwungen die Ganganzeige der Shimano Shifter zu demontieren. Der Bremshebel selber ist nun perfekt und griffig. 
Vielleicht hätte man den Griff ein wenig länger machen können da es mit 2 Finger schon recht eng da wird.
Der Hebel wackelt nun nicht mehr wie ein Ochsenschwanz und das flexen schein auch behoben worden zu sein.

Die mit gelieferten Schrauben sind mal wieder zu lang und müssen gekürzt werden.

Habe vor dem Verkauf meiner M6 06 noch schnell die Scheiben gewogen.
Alter Floating Disc 172gr
Neuen Gothics FD's 176gr und 173gr 
Keine Ahnung warum die eine Scheibe 3 gr. leichter ist 

Bremstechnisch kann ich noch gar nix sagen da meine Gabel in moment eingeschickt ist. 

Hoffe aber das durch die Druckpunktverstellung die Bremse endlich so wird wie ich sie erwarte.


----------



## abi1988 (15. Dezember 2006)

also bei der druckpunkt verstellung an meiner v2 merk cih so gut wie keinen unterschied zwischen ganz raus gedreht und ganz drinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (15. Dezember 2006)

abi1988 schrieb:


> also bei der druckpunkt verstellung an meiner v2 merk cih so gut wie keinen unterschied zwischen ganz raus gedreht und ganz drinnen



Ich merke da leider gar kein bis jetzt.
Hab heute mal die Hintere agebaut und der Druckpunkt ist wieder Knüppel hart wie bei der 06er.

Die Bremsbeläge wollen sich auch nicht von der Scheibe entfernen.
Die bewegen sich vielleicht 0,1-0,2 mm auseinander.

Bis jetzt verhält sie sich genauso schlecht wie die alte M6


----------



## StillPad (18. Dezember 2006)

So und weiter Infos 

Vordere M6 von 2006 331gr mit Adapter 365gr.
Vordere M6 von 2007 340gr mit Adapter 364gr

Trotz neuen Griff nicht sonderlich schwerer geworden


----------



## abi1988 (18. Dezember 2006)

und die adapter sind leichter geworden


----------



## StillPad (18. Dezember 2006)

Jup habe ich ja erwähnt 
Der neue vordere wiegt 25gr.
Der alter war wbei 35gr


----------



## abi1988 (18. Dezember 2006)

kenn nur den hinteren der moto hatte vorher ncoh kein hope scheint aber auch gerade so massiv zu sein wie nätig


----------



## jatschek (19. Dezember 2006)

Kannst mal Bilder von der Bremse machen? Optisch ist die M6 die geilste überhaupt. Aber leider sehr teuer und scheinbar nicht wirklich verlässlich.


----------



## StillPad (19. Dezember 2006)

jatschek schrieb:


> Kannst mal Bilder von der Bremse machen? Optisch ist die M6 die geilste überhaupt. Aber leider sehr teuer und scheinbar nicht wirklich verlässlich.



Und da ist es


----------



## StillPad (20. Dezember 2006)

Ahaj vergessen noch zu schreiben, der schwarz der Spider wirkt auch in echt nicht so wirklich schwarz 

Von der Optik her finde ich sie schon sehr geil.
Die Montageständer Test können hoffendlich bald abgeschloßen werden.


----------



## abi1988 (20. Dezember 2006)

hast du die schrauben an der scheibe gegen imbus schrauben getausch toder halt welceh mit nem größeren kopf was bringt das????
ach und bei meine rmoto is der spider schön schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (20. Dezember 2006)

Das sind V2A 70 Schrauben.
Verbaut weil sie passen. 
Hab kein Bock das die Schrauben mir anfangen zur rosten.

Desweitern sind sie länger als die mitgelieferten.

Vorne kann man sie leider nicht verbauen dort passen nur Schrauben nach Din 7380


----------



## StillPad (20. Dezember 2006)

Fotos 

Alt




Neu


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Dezember 2006)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus, nur fand ich, dass die alte TI6 an Deinem Bike besser ausgesehen hätte. Optisch finde ich die neuen ehr weniger gelungen. Übrigens StillPad habe ich an Deinem Bike die Moto erwartet......wieso gibt es jetzt doch die Mono 6 ? 

Gruß Bulletprooft


----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2006)

Weil die Fotos 1-2 Monate alt sind und ich mir da die M6 geholt hatte? 

Die Moto habe ich erst eine Woche und ob ich sie behalte weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Dezember 2006)

Wieso bist Du Dir noch nicht schlüssig ob Du sie behalten wirst ?  Bei mir hat in letzter zeit eine ganz andere Überlegung eingesetzt. Bei allem technischen Fortschritt, stelle ich mir oft die Frage, was davon sinnvoll erscheinen mag. Ich habe mir die Vented Disk betrachtet und ein nicht ganz außer acht zu lassenden Nachteil festgestellt. Wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder sauber? Wenn ich so schon sehe wo überall der feine Schlamm hinläuft. Die Disk kannst Du dann mit einer Dentalmunddusche reinigen. Für mich hat sich das Thema Vented Disk erübrigt, denn ich habe eigentlich keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund meine TI6 225/205 zu wechseln. Ach wenn ich so Dein Bike betrachte.das einzige was dem Ding noch fehlt.......eine Rohloff  

Gruß Bulletprooft


----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2006)

Nope Rohloff wird da niemals dran kommen.
Ausser bekommen eine unzerstörbare und leichte Ausführung hin.
Die genauso leise ist wie eine Kettenschaltung.
Habe Nabe getestet, Ergebnis sieht du in der Sig.

Am überlegen bin ich deswegen weil ich die vorige M6 hatte und die mir nicht gefiel.
Die neue scheint genauso schlecht zu sein.

Hab mir jetzt noch die Moto V2 bestellt mit Vented Disc.

Ich glaube auch um saubermachen braucht man sich keine Sorgen zu machen da ich bis jetzt noch nie verdreckte Scheiben hatte.
Wird ja beim bremsen gleich sauber geschliefen 

Aber genau wie du erwähnst war ich vorher auch am überlgen V2 oder M6, hab mich dann für die M6 entschieden, weil es viele Beläge gibt, man jede Scheibe fahren kann und es eigenlich ne ausgereifte Technik sein müsste.

Was es aber scheinbar wohl nicht ist.
Kann nicht verstehen das man sowas als dosierbar verkaufen darf.
Wenn die Beläge gerade mal 0,1-0,2mm zur Scheibe zurück legen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (21. Dezember 2006)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du Dir noch nicht schlüssig ob Du sie behalten wirst ?  Bei mir hat in letzter zeit eine ganz andere Überlegung eingesetzt. Bei allem technischen Fortschritt, stelle ich mir oft die Frage, was davon sinnvoll erscheinen mag. Ich habe mir die Vented Disk betrachtet und ein nicht ganz außer acht zu lassenden Nachteil festgestellt. Wie bekomme ich das Teil wieder sauber? Wenn ich so schon sehe wo überall der feine Schlamm hinläuft. Die Disk kannst Du dann mit einer Dentalmunddusche reinigen. Für mich hat sich das Thema Vented Disk erübrigt, denn ich habe eigentlich keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund meine TI6 225/205 zu wechseln. Ach wenn ich so Dein Bike betrachte.das einzige was dem Ding noch fehlt.......eine Rohloff
> 
> Gruß Bulletprooft



Nach meiner M6 Ti 225/225 Kann ich nur sagen ich weiß wieso ich auf V2 gewechselt habe


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Dezember 2006)

Diese Meinung kenne ich schonetweder Mann liebt sie oder hasst sie. Ich selbst fahre sie in einem High Octane und einem Freerider. Dann habe ich noch Canyon Race für die tägliche Arbeit und da könnte ich jeden Tag die Schaltung kicken. Was für ein übler XT Schrott. 

So zurück zum Thema. Ich bin mit meinen zwei TI6 super zufrieden. Die haben gute 1,2mm Luft zwischen Scheibe und Belag.. Ich kenne halt die Hayes, Gustav M, TI6&M4 und die Avid Juicy  7 an meinem Race. Die Hayes knall hart und verträgt null Hitze nur probs. Verkauft. Gustav M echt soft im Druckpunkt und ein Super Anker sind immer noch am Rotwild verbaut null Probleme. TI6 alt Druckpunkt so zwischen Hayes und Gustav M anzusiedeln. Kein wandern kein nichts anbauen und vergessen. M6 gleicher Druckpunkt nur mit Phenolkolben statt Titannitrierten Kolben. Nur Probleme mit den Kolben und permanent am schleifen..was für ein Müll. Verkauft ! So nun zur M4 ist an dem Nitrous von meiner Maus verbaut. Druckpunkt etwas härter als TI6 und sogar etwas bissiger. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich so nichts sagen, sind zwar genauso alt wie meine TI6 nur meine Maus wiegt halt nur 50kg  und fährt etwas weniger Hirnbefreit. So nun zu den Avid Juicy  7 ich sag mal dazu so viel..sie funktionieren und das war´s  auch schon. Nichts Besonderes und das Fading setzt bei mir schon auf der Straße ein. Fahre jeden Morgen 47km (einfacher Weg) mit dem Canyon Comp auf die Arbeit. Ich denke mal, dass ich nächstes Jahr ein neues benötige. Ist jetzt 3 Monate alt und hat schon 3880km drauf. Zumal ich es am Montag bei guten 40km/h in einer Kurve abgelegt habeshit gefrierender Nebel. Mir tut jetzt noch alles weh. Schaden Lenker, Pedale re, Sattel, Schaltung XT alles platt.  Ich hab dann lieber mal meinen Jeep genommen zum Glück hat der Automatik, denn mein Knie tut selbst heute noch heftig weh. 


Gruß Bulletprooft


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> Nach meiner M6 Ti 225/225 Kann ich nur sagen ich weiß wieso ich auf V2 gewechselt habe



Wieso Lexle warst Du mit der TI6 nicht zufrieden ?


----------



## lexle (21. Dezember 2006)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> Wieso Lexle warst Du mit der TI6 nicht zufrieden ?



hab 94 Kilo und selbst mit 225 und egal welchen Belägen hatte ich in Todtnau und Wildbad NUR Fading.

Hatte dann ne DH4 mit Mini hebeln drauf und die 225er Floating zum Dh#lern.. da biste schon beim Antippen über den Lenker geflogen ..GEIL

Die V2 ist schon beim Einfahren sträker als die M6 Ti  im eingefahrenen Zustand..

ich will dir nix vermiesen , aber ich fahr seit jetzt dann  11 Jahren Hope und die Mono Serie war die Schwächste ever was fading und Bremsleistung anbetrifft  (Hab aber selebr noch ne Mono M4 und ne Mono Mini an den andern Bikes


----------



## StillPad (21. Dezember 2006)

Bulletprooft schrieb:


> So zurück zum Thema. Ich bin mit meinen zwei TI6 super zufrieden. Die haben gute 1,2mm Luft zwischen Scheibe und Belag...
> 
> M6 gleicher Druckpunkt nur mit Phenolkolben statt Titannitrierten Kolben. Nur Probleme mit den Kolben und permanent am schleifen..was für ein Müll. Verkauft !



Oh gierig will ich auch! mit den Abstand kommt es der Grimeca gleich.

Das muss ich nochmal genau klar stellen,
Du hast die Mono M6 von 06 gehabt mit den Plastikkolben?
Und die hat sich absolut schei$e verhalten?
Heißt schleifende Scheibe, weil Beläge nicht weit genung öffnen?


----------



## Bulletprooft (21. Dezember 2006)

lexle schrieb:


> hab 94 Kilo und selbst mit 225 und egal welchen Belägen hatte ich in Todtnau und Wildbad NUR Fading.
> 
> Hatte dann ne DH4 mit Mini hebeln drauf und die 225er Floating zum Dh#lern.. da biste schon beim Antippen über den Lenker geflogen ..GEIL
> 
> ...



Lexle ich hab da noch einiges mehr.....96kg bei 6,8% Fett und mit Helm & Klamotten und Bike bin ich über 135kg. Entweder ich bremse zu wenig oder die Beläge haben eine heftige Serienstreuung. Keine Probleme damit bisher in dieser Richtung. 

Ach Stillpad ich habe eine der ersten TI6 bekommen und diese ist mit nitrierten Melallkolben. Ich hatte eine neue M6 von 2006 noch einmal bestellt für mein Bruder. Diese hatte Phenolkolben. Einfach nur Müll das Teil. Kolben rückten unterschiedlich aus und nach einer heftigen Abfahrt in Österreich waren die Kolben nur noch krümeliges  Phenol. Ich hab dieses aber schon ausführlich beschrieben in einem anderen Tr.


----------



## StillPad (27. Dezember 2006)

So Leute Fotos, Fotos, Fotos... 





















Fotos sind nicht sonderlich gut was an den Wetter liegt.
Zu wenig Licht draußen und wenn man mit Blitz welche schießt, blendet alles.

Hab eine Runde aufen Hof gedreht, der Knüppel harte Druckpunkt von der 06 ist weg. 
Schleift wie blöde, ein Floating Disc ist wohl nicht okay, und bremsen tut sie auch noch nicht.
Zum fahren hatte ich keine Lust mehr, vielleicht morgen.


----------



## da_killerk (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
mal eine ernsthafte Frage? Wieso fahrt ihr am HR alle so dicke Bremsen? 70% der Bremsleistung werden doch über die VR-Bremse gemacht.
Da würde doch sogar eine Mini mit 180er Scheibe reichen?
Ihr unterhaltet euch alle Gewicht von neuen Scheiben und Adaptern anstatt mal drüber nachzudenken ob es wirklich am HR eine Sechskolbenbremse braucht!

Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## StillPad (29. Dezember 2006)

Ick bin ein Hinterrad Bremser 
Und die Schotterwege hier bremst man mit 1/3 vorne und 2/3 hinten sonst ist man ruck zuck weg vom Fenster 

Von der Stylingsünde mal ganz abgesehn, vorne M6, hinten M4 oder Mini 
Dazu kommt dann noch das Problem das die andere Hebel haben als die Moto M6

Das passt so schon wie es ist und ne 180er reicht bestimmt nicht für mich.


----------



## lexle (29. Dezember 2006)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine ernsthafte Frage? Wieso fahrt ihr am HR alle so dicke Bremsen? 70% der Bremsleistung werden doch über die VR-Bremse gemacht.
> Da würde doch sogar eine Mini mit 180er Scheibe reichen?
> Ihr unterhaltet euch alle Gewicht von neuen Scheiben und Adaptern anstatt mal drüber nachzudenken ob es wirklich am HR eine Sechskolbenbremse braucht!
> ...



Das ist alles theoretisch.. Es hängt vom Bremsstil ab.. hinten ist das Hauptthema Fading.. 

Wenn man öfters mit schleifender HR Bremse fährt wird die sehr schnell heiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (5. Januar 2007)

Und ne Kraftfrage. Wenn man ne dickere Scheibe hat muss man am Lenker nicht ganz so dolle zulangen. Denn gerade nachlassende Handkraft sollte man vermeiden, da es einem zum ungelegensten Zeitpunkt einfach mal den Lenker aus der Hand reißt, weil die Pfote vom kanzen Bremsen ganz verkrampft ist...

Mal ne Frage zu den Hebeln. Kann man damit die Griffweite einstellen, oder den Punkt, wo beim Bremsen der Druckpunkt einsetzt?


----------



## StillPad (5. Januar 2007)

ILJA schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu den Hebeln. Kann man damit die Griffweite einstellen, oder den Punkt, wo beim Bremsen der Druckpunkt einsetzt?



Griffweite kannst wie gewohnt mit den klein Inbus einstellen.
Druckpunkt kann man minimal verändern indem man das rote Rädchen dreht.

Bin die Bremse jetzt 2 mal gefahren und muss sagen das sie sich besser fährt als das Vorgängermodel.
Der Bremsgriff selber flext aber schon noch wenn man richtig reinlangt.

Desweitern gibs richtig Probleme mit den Shiftern.
Man muss sich nun welche zulegen wo man die Ganganzeige abschrauben kann. 
Und dann habe ich das Problem das ich die Neigung der Shfter nicht einstellen kann da dieser gegen den Bremshebel stößt.
Was ich so eine unbequeme Schaltposition finde. Die Bremshebel sind für SRAM Trigger gebaut


----------



## Hartie (6. Januar 2007)

oder einfach die alten nehmen, schön absägen zuspachteln und es sieht auch noch geil aus, evtl. mach ich heute mal fotos vom shifter....


ps. meine moto v2 is immer noch nich da, hängt irgendwo zwischen uk und dt. fest


----------



## StillPad (6. Januar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> oder einfach die alten nehmen, schön absägen zuspachteln und es sieht auch noch geil aus, evtl. mach ich heute mal fotos vom shifter....
> 
> 
> ps. meine moto v2 is immer noch nich da, hängt irgendwo zwischen u und dt. fest



Ich glaube eher die ist noch gar nicht los geschickt 

Meine V2 hat 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit


----------



## Hartie (6. Januar 2007)

is aber in der woche vor weihnachten bestellt wurden, und dpd hat ja in dt. nur 1 tag versandzeit - d.h. kannst eig. ncih mehr lange dauern und die sollte kommende woche hier erscheinen


----------



## StillPad (6. Januar 2007)

Hartie schrieb:


> is aber in der woche vor weihnachten bestellt wurden, und dpd hat ja in dt. nur 1 tag versandzeit - d.h. kannst eig. ncih mehr lange dauern und die sollte kommende woche hier erscheinen



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht das Hope zwischen Weihnachten und Silvester gearbeitet hat 

Also ich rechne mit meiner in 2-3 Wochen.

Da ich jetzt sowieso nicht fahren kann weil die Totem noch immer weg ist, geht es mir zum Glück am A.... vorbei 

Dazu kommt noch beschissens Wetter.
2 mal die M6 gefahren jedesmal Nass geworden und nun ne dicke Erkältung.


----------



## Hartie (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab mich auch vor silvester erkältet, egal 
die haben sie noch vor weihnachten losgeschickt, das wurde mir zugesichert...


----------



## StillPad (7. Januar 2007)

Na dann wären sie wohl schon lange da


----------



## Hartie (7. Januar 2007)

naja, ich rechne mit dieser woche, ruf jeden dag schon bei mountainbikes online an, ob sie schon angekommen is  komm mir schon langsam wie ein stalker vor, aber ihr wisst ja alle, wie sowas is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abi1988 (7. Januar 2007)

also als ich mein bekomen sollte is das erste paket bei der deutschen post verloren gegangen........


----------



## -riot- (10. Februar 2007)

@Stillpad,

bin auch Mono 6 (06) Besitzer und habe einen weichen Druckpunkt. Die Bremse lässt sich super dosieren, und blockiert erst ziehmlich nah am Lenker. Könnte daran liegen, dass ich sie mit Mineralöl und Saint/XT Hebeln fahre. 
Leider bin ich aber garkein Fan von einem weichen Druckpunkt und daher ziehmlich unzufrieden. 

grüsse Peter


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2007)

damit ihr ide perfekt eingestellt hope m6 haben wollt bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen.


Deckel aufmachen mit einer spritze das öl auf den gewünschten stand füllen
Allerdings wärendessen den bremshebel gezogen halten. Somit hab ich mir die Druckpunkt weite eingestellt und ich weiß echt nciht was ihr an der m6 zu meckern habt. Meine läuft nun perfekt. Sie lässt sich leicht dosieren aber dennoch kann ich mit 1 finger fast übers fahrrad fliegen obwohl meins 22kg wiegt !
und an einem Touren hardtail eine m6 anzubringen naja... außerdem wer schlau ist sollte ab 07 die moto v2 nehmen 



Wer seinen druckpunkt weiter vorne haben möchte einfache sache.

Laufrad rausnehmen, hebel durchdrücken!, deckel aufmachen etwas öl nachfüllen, zu machen, bremsklötzer auseinander drücke, laufrad wieder rein fertig.

Beim druckpunkt der weiter hinten sein soll öl einfach entfernen


----------



## StillPad (11. Februar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Beim druckpunkt der weiter hinten sein soll öl einfach entfernen



Und das habe ich damals gemacht. Ergebnis war nicht wirklich überzeugend.

Nach dem 3-4 mal fahren verhält sich die M6 07 aber schon wesendlich besser als die 06.

Da mir nun gerade die Zähne gezogen wurden und ich gerade aussehn wie der H.Kohl im Gesicht, habe ich erstmal Fahrverbot 

In 2 Wochen wenn das Wetter besser ist sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## -riot- (11. Februar 2007)

@luxuzz

danke das werde ich mal ausprobieren.

@Stillpad

du bist nicht zufällig auch member bei watercool?

grüsse Peter


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2007)

noch ein hinweis, achtet darauf die hope m6 hat ein überdruckt system. D.h. wenn einfach zuviel öl drinne ist kommt es am kolbendeckel hinaus, somit gleich was runterlegen. Ist alles kleinarbeit aber die Arbeit lohnt sich auf jedenfall
Mit dem öl macht ihr am besten mit einer spritze  aus der Apotheke vom Junkey neben an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (11. Februar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> noch ein hinweis, achtet darauf die hope m6 hat ein überdruckt system. D.h. wenn einfach zuviel öl drinne ist kommt es am kolbendeckel hinaus, somit gleich was runterlegen. Ist alles kleinarbeit aber die Arbeit lohnt sich auf jedenfall
> :



Ach nee ein überdrucksystem


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2007)

wie willst du des denn bitte sonst bezeichnen... ensteht zuviel druck im behälter läuft öl durch ein "loch" im kolbendeckel raus....


----------



## Osti (11. Februar 2007)

@ luxuzz: dir ist die Funktionsweise bzw der Sinn eines Hebels mit "offenem System" schon bekannt, oder? Das, was du oben geschrieben hast, kann bei einem offenen System gar nicht funktionieren


----------



## StillPad (11. Februar 2007)

-riot- schrieb:


> @Stillpad
> 
> du bist nicht zufällig auch member bei watercool?
> 
> grüsse Peter



Zufällig doch 


> wie willst du des denn bitte sonst bezeichnen... ensteht zuviel druck im behälter läuft öl durch ein "loch" im kolbendeckel raus....


Das Loch ist zum Luft Ausgleich, da die Membran (Gummidichtung) arbeitet.

Gibs dafür irgendwo ne Anleitung? Weiß gar nicht wie man das richtig erklären soll.


----------



## luxuzz (11. Februar 2007)

ich weiß was du meinst, dennoch läuft bei zu hohem druck genau dadurch öl raus. Ist allerdings normal und schützt die bremse das sie nicht kaputt geht. Hatte deshalb extra hope mal angeschrieben.


----------



## maenjual (11. Februar 2007)

-riot- schrieb:


> Könnte daran liegen, dass ich sie mit Mineralöl und Saint/XT Hebeln fahre.
> Leider bin ich aber garkein Fan von einem weichen Druckpunkt und daher ziehmlich unzufrieden.
> 
> grüsse Peter




sind die monos nicht für den dot betrieb ausgelegt. und mit einen anderen hebel zu fahren der ne andere übersetzung hat,vermute ich mal kann das doch gar nicht klappen

mfg
micha


----------



## Osti (11. Februar 2007)

es gab mal über sticha.ch umgebaute Monos mit Dual-Control Hebeln und Mineralöl zu beziehen... keine Ahnung ob das immer noch möglich ist.....


----------



## maenjual (11. Februar 2007)

ohh dann habe ich nix gesagt


----------



## StillPad (11. Februar 2007)

maenjual schrieb:


> sind die monos nicht für den dot betrieb ausgelegt. und mit einen anderen hebel zu fahren der ne andere übersetzung hat,vermute ich mal kann das doch gar nicht klappen
> 
> mfg
> micha



Mit den Hebel muss man ausprobieren obs klappt.
Bei den Bremssattel muss nur die Kolbendichtringe gewechselt werden.
Die Xt Hebel sind ja schon für Mineralöl


----------



## -riot- (13. Februar 2007)

Hi,

die Sättel kommen direkt von Hope schon auf Wunsch mit Mineralöldichtungen.
Eben aus dem Grund sie mit Dualcontrolhebeln fahren zu können. 

grüsse Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

